# net przez liveboxa

## webmajsterek

Mam taki problem :

-- gdy cokolwiek wiekszego pobieram z netu ( obojetnie co czy to sync portage , film na youtube ) , niemal natychmiast pingi wzrastaja do kosmicznych wartosci ( 20-30 sek ) , a gdy tak sie stanie nie moge uzyskać adresu DNS jakiej kolwiek strony  i  na czas pobierania  nie ma możliwości przegladania netu . 

Gdy przerwe pobieranie ( zamkne zakładke przeglądarki )   to  na dal dane splywaja z netu (czasem nawet ponad minute ) i blokuja lącze .Nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie ale podczas pobierania wiekszych danych livebox nie potrafil dać dostepu innym komputerom do netu .

Wygląda to tak jak by jadro gromadziło bardzo dużo próśb od przegladarki o kolejne pakiety a pozniej  je systematycznie pobierało ( mimo ze przegladarka już ich nie chce ) --  pakiety DNS też sa w tej kolejce tylko ze one się chyba szybciej przedawniaja ( cos po 15 sek ). Gdy włacze pingowanie przed pobieraniem danych jakiegoś serwera to nie ma nazwy danego serwera ( tylko ip ) w momncie rozpoczecia pobierania danych . 

Łacze się z netem  przez liveboxa . 

Do tej pory zrobiłem takie testy 

-- sprawdziłem ze ten sam problem wystepuje w LiveGentooCD 2006 , 2008 ( i zaraz po isntalacji obu wrersji sytemu ) 

-- wywalilem obsługe ip6 z jadra 

-- proóbowałem ustawiac na sztywno adresy DNS tepsy  ale to też nie pomaga .

Może ktoś miał podobny problem i go rozwiązał ??

A może jakieś narzedzie do zarzadzania ruchem alebo ograniczenie przepustowości łącza na lini komp <> livebox by pomogło ??

----------

## lazy_bum

 *webmajsterek wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie ale podczas pobierania wiekszych danych livebox nie potrafil dać dostepu innym komputerom do netu .

 

Inne komputery powodują podobne objawy? Czy na wszystkich jest taki sam system?

Masz możliwość sprawdzić to z jakimś sprzętem innym niż Livebox?

----------

## webmajsterek

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *webmajsterek wrote:*   Nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie ale podczas pobierania wiekszych danych livebox nie potrafil dać dostepu innym komputerom do netu . 
> 
> Inne komputery powodują podobne objawy? Czy na wszystkich jest taki sam system?
> 
> Masz możliwość sprawdzić to z jakimś sprzętem innym niż Livebox?

 

Inne kompy chodzą pod windowsem -- nie maja problemu z blokowaniem się netu  nawet gdy cale łacze zajmuje jakiś inny komp z windowsem  .

Mogę jeszcze potestować z innymi wersjaiami Linuksa ( ubuntu/kubintu ) .

----------

## Pryka

Ja miałem podobne jazdy jak DHCPCD ustalał sam adresy DNS... zrobiłem na sztywno sprawdź może się uda.

```
modules_eth0="dhcpccd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

I 

```
#OpenDNS

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

Olej adresy DNS Neostrady....

----------

## webmajsterek

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Ja miałem podobne jazdy jak DHCPCD ustalał sam adresy DNS... zrobiłem na sztywno sprawdź może się uda.
> 
> ```
> modules_eth0="dhcpccd"
> 
> ...

 

chyba sie udalo - zmienilem plik  /etc/conf.d/net   dodajac linie  dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )

plik teraz wyglada ta 

```

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0=( "nodns" )

```

a w resolv.conf -- dalem serwerwery dns neostrady .

pingi maks 6 skeund - no i nie ma tego zjawiska ze nie mozna bylo ustalic adresu ip serwera po nazwie .

----------

## SlashBeast

6 sekund ping? Chyba sobie zarty robisz... a co do dnsow, olej te neostrady, obsysaja. Uzyj tych od pryki, to opendns.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 6 sekund ping? Chyba sobie zarty robisz... a co do dnsow, olej te neostrady, obsysaja. Uzyj tych od pryki, to opendns.

 

6 skeund gdy pasmo cale zajęte ( pobieram kilka duzych  pliki/fimy z netu ) -- gdy nic nie pobieram to pingi 0.03-0.05 sek .

Wcześniej przy pobieraniu już jednego  pliku  pingi dochodziły do 30-45 sekund  -- zazwyczaj gdy ping wydłużał się do 10-20 sek przestawały działać strony www ( bo nie można było zamienić adresy na ip ) .

----------

## SlashBeast

Tragedia ten livebox, ja przy pelnym wysyceniu lacza mam pingi maksymalnie 80ms (do wp, normalnie 10ms) bez zadnego QoS.

----------

